# Offseason Trade Rumor



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Rumor has it that there could possibly be a deal sending Mike Bibby to the Sixers and Iverson to the Kings, and maybe a couple other roleplayers for salary cap issues. What are the thoughts on this?


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Rumor has it that there could possibly be a deal sending Mike Bibby to the Sixers and Iverson to the Kings, and maybe a couple other roleplayers for salary cap issues. What are the thoughts on this?


Sources?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

With the way AI pass in the all-star game, he could fit in with the Kings very nicely.

Do you have a source?

-Petey


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

He's more of a defensive presence than Bibby and can play the 2 (although not great) at times. His scoring would prolly take a hit, but his assists would prolly shoot through the roof with all the capable players we have. I'm all for it if it can be done.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

A more disciplined AI is the perfect fit for the kings. He's a great passer, when given worthy targets to pass to. I highly doubt the sixers do this with just Bibby though. I'd expect Wallace and some picks in the deal also.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

With AI you guys might go to the finals. :yes:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

<font face="Trebuchet MS">A big gamble. On paper it looks great, but you have to take into account Iverson's selfishness and bad attitude.</font>


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Its just a rumor going around im hearing from hardcore basketball fans... The trade makes sense... Thats why i said its a rumor


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> <font face="Trebuchet MS">A big gamble. On paper it looks great, but you have to take into account Iverson's selfishness and bad attitude.</font>


Exactly. 

I just don't see AI fitting in with the Kings.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

I think AI would be a great fit, he might need an attitute check but his penetration and passing abilities would do wonders for Peja, imagine the two of them together with a frontline of Miller and Webber, and Christie and AI defending on the perimeter


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> With the way AI pass in the all-star game, he could fit in with the Kings very nicely.


:yes: 

Also his play with Team U.S.A. showed what he can do when surrounded with talent. The only thing I worry about is his injury problems.

Adelman has always had teams with great chemistry so maybe he wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

Iverson would be a cancer in the long run. He was able to keep his cool on Team USA, but that was only for a short spurt, and with Brown to keep him in check. I'm not saying this because I'm a fan of Mike Bibby, I wouldn't want him on the team even if it was a Doug Christie trade.


----------



## Flea (Mar 29, 2004)

Iverson takes too many shots. If I shot 100 shots I could make 40 like him.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

The big question is how long will AI stay dominant? He will be 29 next season and comes with a scary contract (approx $60 mil, ends in 2009).

I think he will definitely make the Kings unbeatable in the short run (next two yrs?); and hurt the Kings in the long run. Getting AI indicates a Win-Now-Suck-Later philosophy, but it's too much of a risk unless we know for sure what life will be like post-Divac and which Webber shows up next season. 

Btw, Bibby + Wallace does not work under the cap. Bibby + Christie is more like it. Or even a Webber + Wallace.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

Iverson in Sacramento? Thats like telling Paris Hilton to stay at a motel. cmon lets get real here.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lakegz</b>!
> Iverson in Sacramento? Thats like telling Paris Hilton to stay at a motel. cmon lets get real here.


1st of all, have u ever even been to Sacramento? Secondly, Sacramento is a half an hour flight from San Fran if he really wants to party that badly, which most NBA players don't much during the season anyway.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

yeah ive been there, ive got nothing against the place (except for the Kings hehe), but i wasnt impressed.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

well i'm sorry you enjoy not being able to breathe


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, yesterday it was hard to breath at the Beach.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

do u live on the beach? i could drive to san francisco if i wanted to go to the beach for the day too.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

nah, i wish i lived in the beach, in San Diego i live 20 minutes from it and in LA, 10 minutes.
(im from SD but go to school in LA)


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

which school?


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

Im a Bruin. It sucks cause the two years that im there, the team plays their 2 worst seasons ever. And now im graduating. just my luck.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

u can always do graduate school. how hard is it to transfer into it? cus ucla is pretty much my #1 option, i'd have to live in la unfortunately, but it beats living in davis by far.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

LA grows on you i have to admit. ummm its much safer trying to get in as a transfer student. I had a 3.5 GPA in community college and i transfered in to be a history major. Try to stay above a 3.4......but even if you have a 4.0, admission is pretty much a crap shoot. just keep your hopes up and fingers crossed. (cross your fingers for that you get into school and not for the Kings to win since it aint gonna be their year )  
As for grad school, im applying to NYU.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

great..my gpa sucks this semester and might be <3.0. my spanish class is bringing my whole friggin gpa down. i spend twice as long at least on that class than all my other classes combined and I have a C in it. i wish i could drop it, but it's 4 units and i need it to have insurance. any tips on helping my chances? and i don't need to cross my fingers for either one since luck will not help either situation much.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

Good GPA boosters are PE classes. theyre usually only 1 unit but theyre fun as hell. Ive taken 5 bball classes (even though theres a limit of 3 or 4).
all A's
Also, depending on what major you want to transfer into, you can get around the tough classes. Instead of Chemistry, i took Geography and instead of Biology, my Life Science pre req was Physical Anthropology. Both A's that i know i wouldnt have got had i been in Bio or Chem.
Im transfered as a history major so taking those easier classes were just fine since my major isnt really science intensive. 
History of music classes are also pretty easy on the work load and stress. Good opportunities for good grades there.


----------

